# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Θορυβώδες υδρομασαζ και ξαφνική διακοπή λειτουργίας

## Lyxburger

Καλημέρα, έχω μια μπανιέρα υδρομασάζ ideal standard εδώ και 2 χρόνια και την λειτούργησα για πρώτη φορά τις προάλλες. Ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες χρήσεως, οι ενδείξεις ήταν φυσιολογικές στον πίνακα λειτουργίας (από κόκκινο σε πράσινο το κουμπί on/off και μπλε οι ενδείξεις στις αντλίες, και η ένδειξη της στάθμης του νερού σωστή), όμως μετά από 2 δευτερόλεπτα λειτουργίας οι φυσητηρες μπήκαν πάλι μέσα χωρίς να αλλάζουν χρώμα οι ενδείξεις στον πίνακα. Επίσης έκανε και θόρυβο παραπάνω από το φυσιολογικό. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι πρόβλημα έχει? Ευχαριστώ!

----------

